# [SAFARI] Chargement images très très lent



## Kéfa (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Voilà mon problème, lorsque Safari charge des images, il est horriblement lent et l'affichage de l'image ne se fait pas progressivement, il attend d'avoir tout chargé pour l'afficher...

Pareil pour vous ?

Je précise : iMac Intel connecté en wifi... Freebox, 6Mo, Routeur Netgear


----------



## yan73 (15 Mars 2006)

La connexion elle est ok ? (par exemple quand tu récuperes tes mel via ton soft de messagerie?)

Sinon : vider le cache de safari, un peu de nettoyage des cookies et cela devrait aller mieux

En dernier recours le grand nettoyage avec un utilitaire du type Onyx (freeware) et la tu vires tout.

Last but not least virer le fichier de prefs de safari...


----------



## Kéfa (16 Mars 2006)

La connection est impec'

Tous les débits sont bons. La navigation sur les sites est vraiment rapide. Il n'y a que les images pour lesquelles c'est vraiment lent.

En creusant sur des forums Netgear, je m'aperçois qu'il y a d'autres problèmes (déconnection du protocole MSN) qui sont récurrents. Il faudrait que je teste d'autres FW quand j'aurais le temps. J'ai déjà bidouillé le MTU, ça ne change rien.


----------



## Kéfa (19 Mars 2006)

Problème réglé avec MAJ du FW du routeur.


----------



## manon (31 Août 2006)

bonjour, j'ai aussi un problème de lenteur et je voudrais faire un nettoyage des cookies comme indiqué ci-dessus mais je ne sais absolument pas ou les trouver et qu'enlever.
Merci de m'orienter


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2006)

manon a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'ai aussi un problème de lenteur et je voudrais faire un nettoyage des cookies comme indiqué ci-dessus mais je ne sais absolument pas ou les trouver et qu'enlever.
> Merci de m'orienter



Supprimer les cookies: Safari-> préférences-> Sécurité-> afficher les cookies.

Mais je pense que tu devrais "vider le cache" (Safari->vider le cache) et si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, tente de réinitialiser Safari (*attention tu perdras tes mots de passe !!* donc note les). 
Le redémarrage sera plus rapide et peut-être que les pages se chargeront plus rapidement.


----------

